# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  .+'''''+.+'''''+..~'if U c

## *Fatima*

~with a tender kiss!~
~ i 'd take away all ur sorrows ~ 
~ i 'd bring for U, ~
~every happiness in the Universe..~
~my pining, I 'd suppress in my heart.~ 
~every desire of mine, i 'd sacrifice for U.~
~on fearful lips, is a prayer today.~
~O my beloved, take me in ur arms~ 
~memories of moments spent togethor stand frozen in time~
~i m reminded of things you said to me.~
~on my moist eyes.~
~even tears have frozen.~
~but i still cant take my eyes off you.~
~how helpless i feel, what am i to do.?
~O my lov, am nothing without U~

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

indeed it is naila.

is this a dedication fatima?

----------


## *Fatima*

no it's not

----------


## indian

:hug1:

----------


## silly_phantom

Take my hand and lead the way;
tell me all you want to say.
Whisper softly in my ear,
all those things I want to hear.
Kiss my lips and touch my skin;
bring out passions deep within.
Pull me close and hold me near;
take away my pain and fear.
In the darkness of the night,
be my beacon, shine your light.
In the brightness of the sun,
show me that you are the one.
Give me wings so I can fly;
for I can soar when you're nearby.
Enter my heart, break down the wall,
it's time for me to watch it fall.
I've been a prisoner, can't you see?
Break my chains and set me free.
Strip me of my armor tight;
you'll find I won't put up a fight.
Release my soul held deep within . . .
I'm ready now, let love begin

----------


## *Fatima*

woooooooooow really beautiful thanks for sharing

----------


## Tanha

Well JOB Fatima.. & Silly....  :Smile: 

keep it up...!!


Thanks for shairing here...

----------


## *Fatima*

thanks tanha ji

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

wow really nice

----------


## *Fatima*

thanks bad ji

----------


## Tanha

Oh... U r most welcome Fatima Gee.. :Wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

sachi :P

----------


## Tanha

Haan naa.. 

Q ap ko ham jhoot lagtay Hain..??

----------


## *Fatima*

kya maloom har insan lil bit jhoot kehta hai

----------


## Tanha

Her insaan.. Oye. her kisi ko apnay jesa nai samjthay.. :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

oye wot do u mean mere jaise pagal ho kya kya app johoot nahi kehte ho

----------


## Tanha

Nahi na.. I hate JHOOT..  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

me too i h8 JHOOT n stop crying ok

----------


## Tanha

hm.. nice.. ok Stop..:P

khush..?

----------


## *Fatima*

lol nahi agar cry kar te tu khush hoti

----------


## Tanha

hmm chaloO ab ker letay hain. ..  :Frown:  

ap ki khushi k liye ham..:P

----------


## *Fatima*

:P :P

----------


## Tanha

yeh keya hoO raha hai ge..?

----------


## *Fatima*

kouch nahi

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

*kya ho tum*

*Kya Ho Tum !

Chalo mein bataoon kya ho tum,
Mere liye meri duniya ho tum.
Chhu kar jo guzri woh hawa ho tum,
Mein ne jo mangi woh dua ho tum.

Karey mujh ko jo roshan woh diya ho tum,
Dil yeh kahey mera jiya ho tum.
Kiya mein ney mehsoos woh ehsaas ho tum,
Mere honto ki pyaas ho tum.

Mere baahon ki Aas ho tum,
Meri nazar ki talaash ho tum.
Meri zameen ka akaash ho tum,
Mere chehrey ki kashish ho tum.

Mere sitaron ki gardish ho tum,
Meri zindagi ka karaar ho tum.
Mein ney jo chaaha woh pyaar ho tum,
Meray intizaar ki raahat ho tum.

Mere dil ki chaahat ho tum,
Tum ho to yeh duniya hai meri
kaisey kahoon key meri jaan ho tum !
Chalo mein bataoon kya ho tum,


"Dedicated to someone who is not near but so Dear"*

----------


## *Fatima*

wow great

----------


## Tanha

hmmm Superb.:P

----------


## faisallahoreia

very nice Fatima jiiii

----------


## DonWit

thnk u for sharin.....

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome ji

----------


## elektra

wery nice

----------


## *Fatima*

thank u ji

----------


## Qambar

Very nice sharing

----------


## *Fatima*

thanks Qambar

----------

